
Why the new Twitter character limit is a good thing - stanfordnope
http://www.forbes.com/sites/theopriestley/2016/01/06/why-the-new-twitter-character-limit-is-a-good-thing/
======
brudgers
If Twitter's revenue is based on clicks, longer form content truncated with a
"click for more" link seems like a sure fire way to generate more clicks.

